# Which 120mm fork?



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all.
I've been enjoying my Blur XCc with a 2009 SID Team but woul like more front travel. Any input as to which 2010 120mm fork would be best? I'm debating between the Reba if I can get one in 120mm (info is scarce) a Magura Marathon or a Fox 120 RLC. I would ideally like to stay with a black fork to go with the frame, the SID matches really well. The 2010 Fox only comes in white so that may be a factor.
Thanks!


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a Durin Marathon and have nothing but praise for it! Once set up correctly (which did take a little time) i seriously think its as good if not better than the fox offerings.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

MAGURA! i have there menjas 130mm which dont have a platform adjustment otherwise they're the same. 
my maguras make my buddies fox float look bad. they are also way stiffer then my old RS recons.


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

If you are at all concerned about weight then go with the Magura. Setup I've heard is a bit of a hassle. Fox, and RockShox are proven winner but are a bit more heavy. Have you considered any DT Swiss forks? I think they only have a 130mm though.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

my maguras were set and go... i set the pressure to what it said for my weight and added a few clicks of rebound. only touched it once out of 300 miles so far.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

The new rebas are designed to be a 120mm travel fork, so there should be no problem getting them...whether stores have stock of them is another thing. They are internally height adjustable, so a spacer added/removed changes b/w 100 & 120. 
If its a bike you do light trails or XC on, then the new FOX fit 120's are also worth looking into. 120 weights are around 1480g which is superlight for that travel


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm, I've been unable to find any 2010 120mm QR rebas on the rockshox site or mail order site. So far I am leaning towards that or the Magura marathon.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

when magura advertises there dual arc as being stiffer there not kidding.

http://spadout.com/p/rock-shox-reba-race/
http://spadout.com/p/rock-shox-reba-team/
http://spadout.com/p/rock-shox-reba-sl/
thats three reba models for you to check.

if you cant find the 2010 try your shop.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

There is also the manitou minute at 1640 grams for 120mm qr, for either tcp or absolute damping (platform) versions.

If it were my choice I would get either the minute or reba with 20mm axle, thats the way to go if you want stiff. I personally won't buy a brand new qr fork ever again. 15 and 20mm are the future.

heres the link the link the weights are all there
http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=forks&discipline=xc


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

I decided to go with the 120mm magura. Out of the box however the thing wept of oil like crazy. I ended up swapping the seals with enduro so there would be a separate dust and oil seal and vois la. No oil on the stanchion and my spark loves the fork. It's so nice. I love the "propedal" option on the right fork tube.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

You won't find a 2010 yet, as I don't think they're out yet. There's no functional difference to a 2009 either, just a painted crown. Still you're right, looks like every store is selling 100mm stock versions. Mine came like that....had to get the lbs to move the spacers to get 120


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, does that mean that all Rebas can be modified to get 120mm? Any idea if the 2010 Magura Marathon is changed from 2009? I thought the 2010 Rockshox had some changes.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

The current Rebas (2009) can, as they are primarily a 120mm fork. Older ones (without the powerbulges) are a 80/100mm fork which had an option of 115mm on some models. I believe the revelation has big changes for 2010, but the reba has extra options for steerers etc, not functional changes.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks again, that is good info.
Does anyone happen to know the weights of the Magura Marathon and the Reba?


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Reba's are at about 1610g for the Team version


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks. 
We weighed a 2010 Fox F120 RLC at the shop. With full steerer it came in at 1501g. It might be worth doing the white fork after all. If the Magura is around the 1500g mark I'll probably go with it.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Rebas (new ones, i.e., 2009+) are fantastic IMHO


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

rroadie said:


> Any idea if the 2010 Magura Marathon is changed from 2009?


Take a look at this mate...

Magura 2010


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Fox.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

The fox f120 RLC 2010 is a possibility. It seems to be the lightest out of the Reba or Marathon. 
That said it only comes in white and the 2007 F100 RLT I had on my superligh had too much brake dive and never got close to full travel. My SID doesn't get full travel either but its closer.


----------

